# Blue Water Location



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone been out to the nipple today and was the blue water on the north side? looked at hilton today and that's what it looked like. but hoping for some eye witness accounts. Was heading out tuesday to go bottom fishing, but if it's that close might go drag some lines.

STRAYCAT


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

It wan't cobalt blue, but the water was a pretty, light blue at the nipple. There is a nice weedline formed up there that has been worked over severely. About 6 mi ESE of 131 is a nice current rip with scattered grass everywhere on one side, and mild scattering on the other. Lots of hardtails on the rip, a few chickens. The Mahi and wahoo bite is on fire right now! Heard tyhey released a blue Sat on the radio.

Bob


----------

